# Early P2K Sound Problem



## tbdbitl (Dec 31, 2014)

I have what I believe to be an early Proto 2000 GP9 with Factory Installed sound. It has been running well - a favorite of mine. But now it has a problem that has me puzzled. 

The decoder and sound system responds to all expected functions - the lights work, the bell rings, the whistle blows, and other sounds work as expected. But when you open the throttle, the loco doesn't move. The sounds for the diesel speeds up as appropriate, but nothing moves. 

I did a little diagnostic work - removed the shell, and all seems ok - no loose wires. The motor turns easily. I checked the basic CVs and don't see anything unusual, but I don't have any documentation of what should be there. Is there an way to reset the decoder to the factory settings? 

Does anyone have a suggestion as to what the problem might be?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Broken gears maybe? Can you roll the wheels or are they stopped by the drive train? With the shell off, does motor turn and the loco not move?


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Qsi is problematic with there motor drives glitching or all together failing..

Try a factory reset and see if that straightens it out


----------



## tbdbitl (Dec 31, 2014)

Don't think there is a problem with the drive train. I checked spinning the flywheel and it moved as did the rotor in the motor. 

I am thinking a reset to factory settings is needed, but can't seem to find the documentation that came with the loco - I bought it new which has to be at least 10 years ago, it would seem. Do you have any idea what the sequence is? Some seem to have a reed switch on the top of the internals, but not this one. Seems like this ought to be a standardized process, but I haven't found anything on it. 

Thanks to all who replied.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Did you try the double f6 yet

Fingers do get in the way sometimes lol


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Could the brakes be "ON",some decoders will not allow moving if brakes aren't released...just a guess.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I thought f6 and f9 did that one press is brake second is stand by and last is shut down...

Been way too long since I messed with qsi


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

google qsi cv values and you will find what you need. You will find a QSI cv manual.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Cv 49=128
Cv 50=255
Cv 56=113


----------



## tbdbitl (Dec 31, 2014)

Update.... First, thanks to all that replied. The reset for the QSI decoder worked like a champ, but although it did the reset as advertised, the loco still does not moved. I went to the Amherst Train Show and talked to a guy from Tony's Train Exchange, who suggested that perhaps the loco thought it was still in a consist, and had two other CVs to check - 19, and 25. I did when I got home but the results were the same. 

I have spent time on it since then, but now have a second loco doing the same thing - this one is a P2K without sound, a GP9 with the NCE plug in decoder for this loco. Same story - lights are functional, but no motor. I have 2 of these, one works and the other doesn't. So, today I decided to see what would happen if I swapped the decoders. The results were sort of what I expected - the decoder that works, when inserted into the loco that didn't move before, now wouldn't move this loco, while the decoder that didn't work before now has the other loco moving. In other words, this appears to remove the decoder from the equation. Which leads me to believe the problem is in the motor itself. 

When I put the nogo loco on the programming track, and I ask what the loco address is (I have an EasyDCC system), I hear a clicking noise, as though the engine wants to turn, but doesn't. When I do the same with the good loco, (no shell on either one) I can see the flywheel turn. Both locos move freely when the flywheel is spun manually. 

Is this an easy motor replacement, or should I just look for a replacement? Any other suggestions on where the problem might be? I can't see any obvious problems like loose wires. 

Thanks in advance. 

Jerry


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

You don't seem to have a problem with removing the decoders .... so, remove the decoder completely and temporarily tie the truck to the motor and see if it will run on straight DC.

Mark.


----------



## skinners1 (Nov 11, 2014)

As Grabbm88 said, double tap f6, worked for me on a c30-7, thought I was losing my mind and a friend told me...


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

It does seem to be a motor problem. Mark Rs suggestion is good apply power to the motor and see what happens. I suspect you may have done this already so let us know the result.


----------



## tbdbitl (Dec 31, 2014)

OK - I tried a couple of things, and this is what happened. Not sure I understand it all, but....

I started with the non-sound equipped P2Ks. I started with double taping F6, but nothing happened. Did it twice, but still nothing. I then went to try straight DCC, but didn't want to remove the decoder and "hotwire" it, so I checked and set CV29 so that the analog bit was set, and then picked an isolated track section and applied DC to the rails - and the motor then started going! After a couple of cycles of this, I removed the DC from the track, and put the loco back under DCC, and it works! And smoothly too. Can't understand what "fixed" it, but it works. I have to reinstall the shell, but that seems a nit, now. Hopefully it will work tomorrow!

Then I moved on to the QSI - sound equipped loco. This one was exactly as suggested - I double tapped F6, and lo - I heard the decoder make the sound of the brakes releasing. Sure enough, when I applied the throttle - it ran again. I don't have any idea how this got set - I assume a double tap sets it too. The confusing thing of course was that the display showed F6 was not set. 


Thanks for all of your assistance in this. 

Jerry


----------

